# New Source of Seasoned Lumber!



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That 'wood' be the _good_ news for you wood scroungers back East...
Cheese Underground: Game Changer: FDA Rules No Wooden Boards in Cheese Aging

All those cheese factories will have to dispose of all their wood racking.
Common sense will not prevail, I fear.

:cray:


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

What's next.... no oak barrels for whiskey or wine?


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Trivia:
American whiskey is aged in single use oak barrels. When it's emptied for bottling, the barrel is disassembled and usually sold and shipped to Scotland for use in aging -sigh- single malt scotch like Glem Morangie or Ireland for some John Jameson or Bushmills. It is used over and over there. They also use wine aging barrels from Spain and Portugal for a bit of a different taste - over and over. 

If that BS from the FDA continues, it might mean that, one, domestic bourbons may disappear and two, scotch whiskeys might get stopped from being imported.

Cheeses - oh well, that's life:sad:


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Amazing... simply amazing. What has been done for a thousand years is now taboo. They're from the government... they are here to help us... 

I think we were a LOT healthier before the "helpful people" started to protect us.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

IC31 said:


> Trivia:
> American whiskey is aged in single use oak barrels. When it's emptied for bottling, the barrel is disassembled and usually sold and shipped to Scotland for use in aging -sigh- single malt scotch like Glem Morangie or Ireland for some John Jameson or Bushmills. It is used over and over there. They also use wine aging barrels from Spain and Portugal for a bit of a different taste - over and over.
> 
> If that BS from the FDA continues, it might mean that, one, domestic bourbons may disappear and two, scotch whiskeys might get stopped from being imported.
> ...


And let us raise a glass and give thanks for the use of the barrels. Screw the cheese, as long as there's Jameson, Life Is Good. :yes4:


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> And let us raise a glass and give thanks for the use of the barrels. Screw the cheese, as long as there's Jameson, Life Is Good. :yes4:


Been there, and had my wee dram too (two?) - mine and my wifes:jester: - wheeeeeeeeee


----------



## twinton (Jul 28, 2014)

government help, that's a oxy moron


----------

